# lost egyptian swift rehani sunnyvale ,ca



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

lost rehani black with brown he got out when my son was taking care of our birds while i was out fo town the bird is npa banded but i did not write the # down if anyone happens to find our give me a call 
Dan 408-592-2511 bird is about 5 months old


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just saw your post. I'll ask my hubby to look out for your swift. He works in Sunnyvale and there are quite a few pigeons in the area, so you never know...

I'm so sorry your bird got out. They are gorgeous pigeons. We were just admiring them at the show.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

When did the bird get loose? Don't suppose you have a picture? With a band, there's a chance that it could get turned into 911 Pigeon Alert. Never know.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Dan, you should also check the local animal shelters. I have a friend who does domestic dove/pigeon rescue and you would be surprised at how many fancy pigeons turn up in shelters. This year alone she got two fantails and a Helmet in addition to numerous lost homers and king pigeons. Check the San Jose Animal Shelter. I don't have the number handy, but you can find it on-line or in the phone book. It's on Monterey Highway. Also check with the Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley--they get pigeons there, too. If I were you I would call them and tell them you are looking for this pigeon, so that if someone turns it in they'll call you. Check with the local Humane Society, too. Good luck. I really hope you find your bird.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, definitely check the shelters. People turn in pigeons all the time. I would also post a notice on Craigslist.org, under the "pets" section for your city. House pigeons don't usually get very far (though there are exceptions) so I would post flyers as well around your neighborhood at least. Good luck!!


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

When one of my homers doesn't make it home I just get on the roof of my house its a two story house so i can see a long ways and also use my binoculars I usally can spot them. I have found alot of my birds flying around lost.


----------



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

*thanks for all the info*

still no sign of my rehani I have been looking out for him but have not seen him . i willl keep looking up in hope of a return .

thanks again Dan


----------

